# Kona Project 2 fork



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm looking for a steel fork for my CX bike. The cheapest option (by far) seems to be the Kona Project 2 fork. Compared to a fork form Vicious, Steelman, Sycip, Stong, etc. the Kona, is about $200 cheaper - that's a tough one to beat.

Can anyone that's ridden the Kona fork and other more expensive CX forks compare the two for me. My older CX bikes have had Steelman and Ritchey (steel) forks, and I've been happy with both. My new frame has a 1-1/8" steerer, and my old bike is 1" so I can't move the old fork over.

I have a carbon fork on the bike right now, but want to get a steel fork for traveling. I don't trust the combination of carbon and TSA searches. I can pack it fine, but I'm not so sure that TSA will re-pack it okay, once they've rummaged through my stuff.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

the kona fork is a tank which is why it might be so cheap. check out the ritchey comp cross fork. it has carbon legs but aluminum steerer and crown. it is not the lightest but it is still pretty comfortable and quite durable. TSA is 0-10 in their attempts to damage mine.


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

roseyscot said:


> the kona fork is a tank which is why it might be so cheap. check out the ritchey comp cross fork. it has carbon legs but aluminum steerer and crown. it is not the lightest but it is still pretty comfortable and quite durable. TSA is 0-10 in their attempts to damage mine.


the P2 is likely the worst fork i've ever ridden on any bicycle


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

See also forks from Surly, IRD & Tange.


----------



## The Sundance Kid (Oct 2, 2007)

See also Winwood Dusty. Cheap steel forks are serious boat anchors compared to even the cheapest heaviest carbon/alu steer forks.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

The best values I think are the Tange forks. Basic forks, but not over built or anything, and usually cheap. For something nicer, check out IRD.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

The Sundance Kid said:


> See also Winwood Dusty. Cheap steel forks are serious boat anchors compared to even the cheapest heaviest carbon/alu steer forks.


Just about any steel fork is a "serious boat anchor" compared to the cheapest, flimsiest, flexiest carbon/alu steerer fork.


----------



## I'mNotGoodAtThis (Oct 4, 2007)

Hehe, my new ride (Kona Jake) has the P2 fork on it.
You guys are tearing it up but I dont know any better, therefore I love it.


----------



## knobbietyre (Aug 3, 2006)

*hated the thing*

Had a project 2 on my JTS and hated the ride. Extremely harsh and unforgiving of my aging carcass.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Thanks for the info guys!!

I currently have the Ritchey Comp carbon/al fork on the frame, but I'm not sure that I trust if for traveling. The frame is a Rtichey break-away, and I don't want to arrive somewhere and find that the re-packed frame has had the spokes rubbing against the carbon fork for several hours during the flight. For normal use carbon is fine, but I'd trust a steel fork a lot more for my intended use.

I'll skip the Kona idea and look at other options.

Thanks again.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Thanks for the info guys!!
> 
> I currently have the Ritchey Comp carbon/al fork on the frame, but I'm not sure that I trust if for traveling. The frame is a Rtichey break-away, and I don't want to arrive somewhere and find that the re-packed frame has had the spokes rubbing against the carbon fork for several hours during the flight. For normal use carbon is fine, but I'd trust a steel fork a lot more for my intended use.
> 
> ...


use the included packing material to protect the fork legs and go to the lbs to get a plastic fork dropout guide to prevent it from being crushed inward. seriously, if you cover the fork legs with the included padding or go out and buy some foam pipe covering for $2, you'll have no problems. TSA has managed to rip the straps on my Ritchey case but the bike, because it is properly covered with protective material, gets no abuse.


----------

